# Andere Daten bei PayPal angegeben.



## Graef (7 Juni 2015)

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

zusammen mit einem Freund, wollte ich seine Bankdaten bei meinem PayPal-Konto angeben, um so eine Zahlung von seinem Bankkonto auf mein PayPal Konto zu erreichen.
Jedoch war ich zu unaufmerksam um mitzubekommen, dass ich bei dem bestätigen der Bankdaten einer Identitätsprüfung zustimme.
Der PayPal Account läuft jedoch unter meiner Anschrift.
Deshalb hat mein Freund, dem das zweite Bankkonto gehört, seine Daten als zweite Adresse angegeben, wir haben jedoch erst danach gesehen, dass man dabei keinen zweiten Namen angeben kann.

Die Identitätsprüfung wird somit nicht erfolgreich sein.
Das Löschen der Daten (sowohl Bankdaten als auch Adressdaten) ist leider momentan nicht möglich, da ich dabei eine Fehlermeldung erhalte.
Jedoch sind die Angabe der Daten unter dem Einverständnis meines Freundes geschehen.
Seine Daten habe ich nun für keinerlei Zahlungen verwendet.

Muss ich jetzt mit weiteren folgen rechnen?

Ich bedanke mich bereits im Voraus für eine Antwort.


----------



## BenTigger (7 Juni 2015)

Frag das doch mal PayPal.


----------



## Reducal (7 Juni 2015)

Graef schrieb:


> Muss ich jetzt mit weiteren folgen rechnen?


Wenn es so war, wie du schreibst, dann ist das ein irrelevanter, folgenloser Vorgang.

Aber Graef, sowas macht man nicht, damit versaut man sich seinen Account, wegen dem Datenwirrwar. Du hattest bestimmt als Kontoinhaber den Namen des Freundes angegeben. Der ist somit abweichend zu den Accountdaten und lässt alle Alarmglocken bei PayPal läuten!


----------



## Graef (7 Juni 2015)

Reducal schrieb:


> Wenn es so war, wie du schreibst, dann ist das ein irrelevanter, folgenloser Vorgang.
> 
> Aber Graef, sowas macht man nicht, damit versaut man sich seinen Account, wegen dem Datenwirrwar. Du hattest bestimmt als Kontoinhaber den Namen des Freundes angegeben. Der ist somit abweichend zu den Accountdaten und lässt alle Alarmglocken bei PayPal läuten!



Bei dem Namen des Kontoinhabers habe ich, vor lauter "Eifer", meinen Namen angegeben.

Ich habe nun Angst, dass PayPal bei der Identitätsprüfung sieht, dass meine Adresse und die des Bankkontos (von meinem Freund) nicht übereinstimmen und dann wegen Betrug, Urkundenfälschung o.ä. klagt.


----------



## BenTigger (7 Juni 2015)

Nochmal: Klär das mit PayPal, die sind dein Ansprechpartner. 
Erkläre das dort und dann kannst du denen sicher glaubhaft machen, dass du dich vertippt hast und es wird korrigiert!


----------



## Graef (7 Juni 2015)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Nochmal: Klär das mit PayPal, die sind dein Ansprechpartner.
> Erkläre das dort und dann kannst du denen sicher glaubhaft machen, dass du dich vertippt hast und es wird korrigiert!



Ich habe nun dem PayPal-Support geschrieben, meine Situation und den Ablauf geschildert und um eine Löschung der entsprechenden Bankverbindung gebeten.
Gerne würde ich, wenn sich die Situation weiter regelt, den Ausgang hier posten, falls Personen über diesen Beitrag stolpern, welche das selbe oder ein ähnliches Problem haben.


----------



## BenTigger (7 Juni 2015)

Das wäre sehr gut.


----------

